# 2010 WSAVA Vaccine Guidelines Online



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

The *World Small Animal Veterinay Association's 2010 Guidelines for the Vaccination of Dogs and Cats* are available online http://www.wsava.org/VGG1.htm (scroll down to Vaccine Guidelines 2010

http://www.wsava.org/PDF/Misc/VaccinationGuidelines2010.pdf


----------

